# Fireball Honey



## clong (Apr 6, 2015)

Has anyone ever encountered honey that tasted like a fireball candy? Spicy and sweet. Maybe even with a hint cinnamon?
Does anyone know what the plant source is?


----------



## Alex Madsen (Aug 26, 2018)

i think your local distiller needs to check for leaks in their plumbing


----------



## herbhome (Oct 18, 2015)

Sounds intriguing.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

never tasted it, but could be pepper bush, I only ever new one person that got the honey


----------



## clong (Apr 6, 2015)

Alex Madsen said:


> i think your local distiller needs to check for leaks in their plumbing


Alex,

There is a lot of leaky plumbing, apparently. 

https://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?251370-Natural-honey-with-a-spicy-cinnamon-flavor


----------



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

So after reading the other thread, did anyone ever figure out what it came from ?


----------



## clong (Apr 6, 2015)

Tigger19687 said:


> So after reading the other thread, did anyone ever figure out what it came from ?


The same guy who made the fireball honey last year is making it hand over fist this year. Perhaps we will find a frame or two with the same honey in it. If we do, I'll post a note here.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

I have heard of this but cant seem to find it; I think it was mentioned a few years ago on bee-l. Im having trouble searching their archives.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

Cloverdale said:


> I have heard of this but cant seem to find it; I think it was mentioned a few years ago on bee-l. Im having trouble searching their archives.


not very friendly is it, only way I can find anything is if you know who posted it, and even then you may not find it.


----------



## patncin (Jun 10, 2016)

my wife said goldenrod honey tastes like rootbeer barrel candy


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

wildbranch2007 said:


> not very friendly is it, only way I can find anything is if you know who posted it, and even then you may not find it.


Im going to email Peter B. he seems to know everything.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

Cloverdale said:


> Im going to email Peter B. he seems to know everything.


are you having trouble getting it to work, or finding the stuff you want to find?


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

patncin said:


> my wife said goldenrod honey tastes like rootbeer barrel candy


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

wildbranch2007 said:


> are you having trouble getting it to work, or finding the stuff you want to find?


I cant seem to figure out hiw to do an archive search; I thought I did.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

Cloverdale said:


> I cant seem to figure out hiw to do an archive search; I thought I did.


I just tried it, it appears to have changed again


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

clong said:


> Has anyone ever encountered honey that tasted like a fireball candy? Spicy and sweet. Maybe even with a hint cinnamon?
> Does anyone know what the plant source is?


I am quoting from beekeeper Peter Borst” from Bee-L:
Fri, 26 Apr 2019 05:37:18 -0400 Most Unusual honey I ever tasted was just 10 days ago. I was helping a trainee with a prolific hive. The first frame we grabbed was packed with uncapped honey, so we had ourselves a sample. 
The honey was spicy and sweet with a hint of cinnamon. It tasted like a fireball hard candy. I recall reading somewhere that holly trees can produce honey like this. The trainee said there are a lot of holly trees in the area.
Next to tulip poplar, this fireball honey is the best I ever tasted.

Here’s some info on Holly

HOLLY (Ilex).

The holly family is a large one, with representatives in Europe, Asia
and South America, as well as North America. There are more than a
dozen species on this continent, most of them common to the Southeastern
States. The common holly (Ilex opaca) is found from Massachusetts and
New York south to Florida and west to Arkansas and Texas. It is
reported as a valuable source of nectar in most of the Southern States. The
Myrtle-leaf dahoon holly (Ilex myrtifolia) occurs from North Carolina to
Florida and western Louisiana.

The holly trees bloom in May, and in Alabama, Georgia and Missis
sippi are reported as yielding rapidly for a short period of time, usually
three to ten days.

The deciduous holly or privet (Ilex decidua), of the Southeast, is
known in Texas as possum haw or bearberry. It ranges from southern
Virginia to Florida and west to Missouri and Texas. It blooms early
and is reported as yielding well for a short period.

The yaupon (Ilex caroliniana) Trelease, is frequently reported as a
source of honey by Texas beekeepers, though Scholl lists it as unimportant.

The gallberry (Ilex glabra) is probably the most important source of
honey of the group, especially in the Gulf region. (See Gallberry).

Pete &#55357;&#56349;


----------



## DrakeJ (Apr 17, 2020)

Just saw HOT HONEY for sale at local store. It said it was "infused" with pepper oil. So it may be that the honey you are asking about has flavor additives added while processing rather than flavored by a blossom source.


----------

